# Dance in the Vampire Bund



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

what do u think about it? im reading it from mangafox...
any one know if it ended or not?


here is the summary
From Seven Seas:
After millennia in hiding, Mina Tepes, the Princess of the ancient covenant and ruler of all vampires, wants change. Using the vast wealth of the Tepes line, she has paid off the entire gross national debt of Japan and in so doing, gained the authority to create a "special district" off the coast of Japan that is to become the future haven to vampires the world over! 
Now, on the eve of the landmark press conference announcing the existence of vampires to the world, terrorists and rival factions are plotting to assassinate Mina Tepes before she has a chance to make her world-changing announcement.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

i think becoz it is lolicon, and frankly talking at 1st i was afraid from reading it....but then i was so happy that there isnt any sex in it ....any way we are talking about japan here...how many manga there about sibling sex???...but one again till now the manga is safe


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

This is pretty darn good.  Good looking out.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

yes i found it a good one, hopfuly other chapters will come out soon, and HOPFULY we will get more info about this manga...how many chapters were out, and is it still going or not?


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

Bah only 3 chapters.  It's pretty sexy and unique. More people should read this.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

dont forget the lolicon problem....it will be hard to let ppl read it after reading this word


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

hussamb said:


> dont forget the lolicon problem....it will be hard to let ppl read it after reading this word



True. But it will also _help_ get certain people to read it.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

Batman said:


> True. But it will also _help_ get certain people to read it.



plz dont scare me by saying something like this looooooooooooooool


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2008)

Typical vampire garbage, with the only difference being the loli.


----------



## Batman (Sep 15, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Typical vampire garbage, with the only difference being the loli.



I wish I had something witty to say to dissuade this quick dismisal, but the only thing that comes to mind is 'nuh uh'.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 15, 2008)

Batman said:


> I wish I had something witty to say to dissuade this quick dismisal, but the only thing that comes to mind is 'nuh uh'.



Hardly quick.  I read the first chapter, and they lost me at machine guns and vampire hunters.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 15, 2008)

I only read this because the guy made a shitload of hentai.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2009)

3 new chapter releases out now.  

Ch.23-25


----------



## Frostman (Oct 23, 2009)

Awesome manga. I dont usually like things that have to do with vampires, but i love this manga. Thank god someone else picked it up.

Chapter 26 is out BTW.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

I know frost, I know.  Twilight's making vampires uncool.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2009)

Ch.27-31 are now out. 

Awesome conclusion to the competition.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for the chapters this is an interesting manga. nice job by akira


----------



## aboodsama3 (Dec 8, 2009)

and it gets an anime


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2009)

aboodsama3 said:


> and it gets an anime



Yep, I made a thread for the anime back in July.

had a storm-attribute from the FoW


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 14, 2009)

This is my ABSOLUTE favorite manga. I ran across it one day at waldens and randomly grabbed the first and second. Then I got the third and fourth for my birthday and the fifth for Christmas. I am HOOKED on it. Normally I dont like lollis but theres just something about Mina that I love. 
Im extremely excited about the anime coming out as well.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 14, 2009)

10/10

Fabulous manga. I love it. 

Those vampires turn me on.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

it is a really good manga. interesting story.


----------



## MdB (Dec 17, 2009)

All it needs to be perfect is an added dash of moe. That way it would be perfect for a 20 year old socially inept shut-in.


----------



## Aldric (Dec 17, 2009)

huff puff little vampire girls hurff


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Dec 20, 2009)

@ MdB:
In the words of the maids in it, theres already a lot of moe that doesnt need to be disturbed so it can blossom *nodnod*


----------



## geminis (Dec 23, 2009)

I luved it, I doubt Akira beat that Cat Hybrid guy that guy was holding his own as a human imagine in his cat form.


----------



## geminis (Dec 23, 2009)

Frostman said:


> Awesome manga. I dont usually like things that have to do with vampires, but i love this manga. Thank god someone else picked it up.
> 
> Chapter 26 is out BTW.



Same here, only vampires I liked were bram stockers stuff and some Anne Rice here and there but this and TRUE Blood has me content.

Hama is my fav character so far.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 23, 2009)

i gave this a try and got turned off right away by the loli... i really despise lolis and i haven't got the slightest clue as to why others like them

i still continued despite seeing a lot of scenes w/ that loli and it's good that she has a true form but i also know that we wont be seeing much of that form but rather more of that goddamned loli

*Spoiler*: __ 




the manga did combine elements of i think almost all the vampire movies and tv shows i've seen...like the special sunscreen SPF 9000 from Blade , or the Vamps having Werewolves as their guard dogs from Underworld or the Vamps coming out of their coffin from True Blood and many more




i stopped reading after the shota loving vamp debacle (dont get me wrong...i liked this part )


my overall impression of the series is the usual "its not good but its not bad either".... but im not going to continue reading this since i just cant get over that loli no matter how much i try to ignore it


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 23, 2009)

So, as a pretty big fan of Bram Stoker's Dracula and his premise that Vampires should be monstrous creatures rather than blood sucking gay elves, would i enjoy this series? 

I heard it's similar to Underworld but with politics involved but the loli main character could ruin it for me.

Also a major Hellsing fan.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a really good manga.

Though the hot prez with the shotacon is kind of is weird.


----------



## geminis (Jan 7, 2010)

The  first episode of the anime is pretty eye catching.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 7, 2010)

Well at the end it was, but it completely takes the story in a completely different direction.  Instead of Vampires being revealed at the Bund, it's done off a TV Game show.  

Since the revealing is taking the fun out of Akira's reunion in Chapter 1, I wonder how they are going to approach this?


----------



## Malumultimus (Jan 8, 2010)

Raviene said:


> i gave this a try and got turned off right away by the loli... i really despise lolis and i haven't got the slightest clue as to why others like them



So, what you're trying to say is, you hate little girls.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 13, 2010)

Vampires, the root of all that is evil! But sometimes even I, the Pope, has to explore the hearts and souls of the godless creatures crwaling on earth. So tell me, is this manga any good?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the logic of these vampires.


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Guess I'll try the manga out first. The anime semms to be little controversal at this time.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Guess I'll try the manga out first. The anime semms to be little controversal at this time.



Manga is ok nothing spectacular.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 14, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like the logic of these vampires.



I am more concerned with the undead having sperm and shit but hey if it works for twilight right.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2010)

Scans for ch.32-33 are now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

Scan for Ch.34 is not out.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

wonder who this girl is akira called her angie wonder if it is an old friend he lost in training or what ever.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 23, 2010)

Angie here.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 yaoi moments coming up in the next few chapters.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

angie is a guy i thought she was a girl


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 24, 2010)

NAM said:


> i thought she was a girl



A lot of people did, when he first appeared in the raws. It'll be explain soon, preparing myself for the yaoi that is to come.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



 You would think Akira went both ways after seeing him in the raw chapters.

Also it doesn't help that Angie.... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



allows himself to get raped by  his and Akira former wolf partner.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> A lot of people did, when he first appeared in the raws. It'll be explain soon, preparing myself for the yaoi that is to come.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks for the info. really damn that sucks what happen


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 24, 2010)

NAM said:


> thanks for the info. really damn that sucks what happen



A-Team


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2010)

Scan for ch.36 is now out.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2010)

seems mina is sick and dreaming of a better world with akira and her mother is alive.


----------



## geminis (Apr 11, 2010)

HSDK 380 RAW

^ latest chap, I'm really liking where this is going. This manga has become unpredictable, well, has been for some time.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

Chapter made me wish Mina stayed in her older form every now and then.

Even though it's risky if anybody found out.


----------



## geminis (Apr 11, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> Chapter made me wish Mina stayed in her older form every now and then.
> 
> Even though it's risky if anybody found out.



I think her older form is an even more veluptous and provacative form where she seems to be in her twenties as opposed to in this chap she looks more like a teenager version (which is still super sexy).

I almost teared on the last page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2010)

Pretty obvious ploy using Yuki as a scapegoat for the Nano Machine incident. Well, at least she was quickly cleared. 

I'm guessing Pied Piper is tied to someone in Angie & Akira's past?


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2010)

the new chapters were okay wonder what connection the pied piper has to akira and angie


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2010)

So other than Lolicon fanservice is there anything else this manga is about?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 23, 2010)

Sheer awesome?


----------



## Gottheim (May 23, 2010)

There's a page missing in the scan, the contents of which I'll reproduce here.


*Spoiler*: _Missing page_ 



006
Vera: Hime-sama.
Mina: What is it, Vera?
Vera: Yuuki-san has been put under arrest/as a suspect in the latest case.
Akira: WHAT?!
Mina: What is the meaning of this?
Vera: The Intelligence Unit has revealed the means by which the nanomachines in question were able to infect you./They were mixed with the Stigma you have ingested on the school premises!


This is supposed to come right after



			
				Mina said:
			
		

> I couldn't afford not to./Someone out there just wouldn't stop crying.


Also, I have little to do with the editing process, but I'd still like to apologize for the empty bubbles. There's no text missing, the typesetting just happens to be very messy.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So other than Lolicon fanservice is there anything else this manga is about?



A somewhat decent story about vampire political intrigue, some decent enough art (Gets better in the latter volumes, monsters especially) and twilight level romance, although there's not that much of it.

Worth a try.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 24, 2010)

Since when has Twilight level Romance ever been a good thing.


----------



## blueblip (May 24, 2010)

^Actually, comparing it to Twilight is an insult to the manga (duh). The vampires are actually dangerous, and the only romance that is happening is between a vampire and werewolf. I don't think any vampire in this series could live with a human for long without chomping on them. And there is far, far less romance and far more vampire intrigue.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Since when has Twilight level Romance ever been a good thing.



What blueblip said, that was nowhere near a praise, especially since i phrased it in a way that said that it was a good thing that there wasn't that much romance in it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2010)

Scan for ch.39 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2010)

As if having HIV wasn't enough. That poor guy had it rough.


----------



## Gottheim (Jun 18, 2010)

Random Member said:


> As if having HIV wasn't enough. That poor guy had it rough.


At least now his problems are over.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 18, 2010)

Picked up Volume 7 earlier....fine job with the translation! And things are about to get dicey...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2010)

Seriously, HIV? Even Vampires need to watch out for it.


----------



## Gottheim (Jun 18, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Seriously, HIV? Even Vampires need to watch out for it.


I don't know if Vampires would suffer actual ill effects from it, but they could act as healthy (as far as that term applies to undead) carriers while feeding. Think Typhoid Mary.
That'd be the Disease Containment rules that guy was breaching.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 18, 2010)

Gottheim said:


> At least now his problems are over.



Well that's one way of looking on the bright side.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

The plot thickens. Now I really want to know what happen two years ago. And Angie has a confirmed butt fetish apparently 

As for that masked wolf, I think we can draw our own conclusions as to who it might be. The question now is why?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So other than Lolicon fanservice is there anything else this manga is about?



Shitty art, shitty story, shitty characters.
Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess Akira didn't do such a smash up job of killing the guy years ago as he thought he did...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I guess Akira didn't do such a smash up job of killing the guy years ago as he thought he did...



They never do...

And they looked like they were getting along so well in the flashback.


----------



## Random Member (Jul 25, 2010)

A little too well if you ask me. That butt convo...

I too can't wait to see what went down those 2 years ago.


----------



## cha-uzu (Aug 5, 2010)

Shocked....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

Something about Angie hips (pg.2)...no male can have that kind of shape 

Now, we have to wait another chapter to see what happened to Sanin...


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 5, 2010)

Let me know when that "incident" is done and over with.

I've seen the raw, and no man should have to go through those pages twice.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh dear...this chapter...

And what the hell? It was Graham that supposedly messed up and not Akira? These guys need to make sure their kills are actually dead.



Flawed Perfection said:


> Something about Angie hips (pg.2)...no male can have that kind of shape



No kidding. I almost went back a few chapters to make sure that my mind wasn't playing tricks on me and it was in fact revealed that Angie was a boy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

Random Member said:


> No kidding. I almost went back a few chapters to make sure that my mind wasn't playing tricks on me and it was in fact revealed that Angie was a boy.



It doesn't help that Angie was the only one of the four that wasn't hairy (pg.16).

The mangaka likes screwing around with us.


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2010)

I was not expecting that.....everyone knows the page I'm talking about.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2010)

God damn it, the author still draws the worst fucking werewolves in fiction history.


----------



## Z28CTYHNTR (Aug 7, 2010)

Ooook Im a little confused, did Angie just get violated?  I didn't know wolves rolled like that... not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2010)

Z28CTYHNTR said:


> Ooook Im a little confused, did Angie just get violated?  I didn't know wolves rolled like that... not that there's anything wrong with it.



It's as if Yuki's yaoi writings finally broke through and came to life in this very chapter.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2010)

I didn't know that there was a sequel too this story already, called "Dive in the Vampire Bund."


----------



## Jugger (Aug 7, 2010)

Yaoi fans girls will love this chapter


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh my!


----------



## geminis (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoa, just whoa...I grew up in a neighborhood full of trannies, and that's just not right...I mean, Angie looks like he/she/it belongs in the sticky pages of a don diva issue and now the author takes it another level! He has some balls! Crazy

Between this and the latest True Blood episode, its too much homosexuality at one shot


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember I started reading this one day and got to the part where

*Spoiler*: __ 



the werewolf main character was able to survive all the assasinations, and Mina was partially humilated by those old vamps but was still able to show them why she was queen.




I think that was chapter 34 or something like that. I am pretty sure I read a bit after that as well. What's happenned since then?


----------



## Weather (Aug 9, 2010)

^ A lot of Homosexuality and a Man to man Rape Basically...
Oh and we Saw Mina's Greatest Dream.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 9, 2010)

I was wondering about starting this manga, but the latest posts about yaoism made me change my mind


----------



## Weather (Aug 9, 2010)

^ It's Pretty good actually.
The latest Chapters are just a bit... weird

But in a General it's a pretty good manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2010)

Scan for Ch.42 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 5, 2010)

That damn maid...

I feel for Sanin. The guy must be suffering a lot and it just keeps on continuing. 

I've been finding the drama between Akira and Mina to be getting increasingly annoying, though. As low as the chances are, I hope things result in rough and wild hate sex between the two before they make up.

I guess the story from Akira's pops will finish up next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty cruel situation to be in. Suffering from a cranial wound or going berserk and killing everyone and anyone (even those you care about)/


----------



## Corran (Sep 6, 2010)

First chapter that Angie actually looked like a guy 

Security seems to be severly lacking....


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2010)

Two chapters?! 

Damn Angie in the 4 komas was cute....
But Mina was even cuter in chapter 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, at least Akira finally won a game of tag with his own friend =/
I guess killing his friend twice will have a lasting affect on Akira, especially in how he deals with his relationship with Mina as well as how he battles.

The omake at the end of the volume was rather cute.

The latest volume involving Akira's little brother and that one non-vampire among all those vampires has already caught my attention.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 8, 2010)

And on volume 8!


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2010)

I actually found that omake rather awkward, especially with the guys' bodies inadvertently reacting to a naked Angie.

Seeing Vera in action was pretty cool. Would have been my highlight of the chapter if not for the execution to the end of Akira vs Sanin. Lol'd at someone from Sanin's bloodline popping up just after Akira's pops claimed there weren't any left. What a tweest!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

Random Member said:


> *I actually found that omake rather awkward, especially with the guys' bodies inadvertently reacting to a naked Angie.*
> 
> Seeing Vera in action was pretty cool. Would have been my highlight of the chapter if not for the execution to the end of Akira vs Sanin. Lol'd at someone from Sanin's bloodline popping up just after Akira's pops claimed there weren't any left. What a tweest!


We really didn't need the omake to let us know that was going to happen. (The series has been harping on Angie Ambiguous look for quite some time), but it was a nice touch nonetheless...well, the part concerning all 4 of them trying to survive together against the harsh elements.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 8, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> We really didn't need the omake to let us know that was going to happen. (The series has been harping on Angie Ambiguous look for quite some time), but it was a nice touch nonetheless...well, the part concerning all 4 of them trying to survive together against the harsh elements.



Yeah, but it makes me wonder how they managed to control themselves when they were all huddled up together with him on occasion.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow.

This volume was gay.

But i mean really, *really* gay. As in balls to the wall, "gayer than a dick in a guy's ass" gay. 

I had to endure God knows how many pages of 5 borderline furries playing grab ass, farting and rubbing their dicks against each other only to end up watching the Brown Don Mega Schlong getting his ass up in the air to play a game of "pretend" with drugged up horny man dog.

In the end, i got like 7 pages of actual werewolves fighting. And one of them was Akira, which also made it kinda gay.

This is too much fucking work and commitment from my part just to see supernatural creatures busting heads, i think i'll go read Hellsing again.


----------



## Random Member (Sep 9, 2010)

The furry thing definitely made me cringe. I don't have a problem if they're in full wolf form or whatever but the human face+furry body bugged me.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 20, 2010)

Who's read Volume 8 then?


----------



## Captain Fry (Jan 5, 2011)

just checked this out yesterday, kinda like it i must say


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2011)

The issue surrounding the Pied Piper epidemic was on a much larger scope than previously thought. At least we now know there are those who have shown to be carriers but can still manage to keep the disease under control. 

And I sort of like Akira's father take on parenting, especially how he mentions that it's natural for a parent to have love for their child but it doesn't need to be reciprocated. I guess he has always been willing to take on the role of authoritarian teaching self sufficiency.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

Wow, if this chapter didn't seem like a commentary on the state of today's society then I don't know what is...


----------



## Raptorz (May 15, 2011)

I kinda feel like a creep when i read this.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

This chapter seemed to be missing naked lolis and trap rape


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2011)

My God, the dialogue went full retarded at the middle there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that may actually come to play a big part in the future of the story, maybe the wolf form seed will be needed to overwrite vampire seed...poor Mina lol.


----------



## Goom (Jul 31, 2011)

Reading this now, on the first chapter as i type


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder how many volumes you'll do, I did 6 of em in my first go...damn addictive XD.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 13, 2011)

Slow but sure, it seems


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 13, 2011)

Should've known Angie was a villian, given how he always had an air of distrust about him.

Got the feeling he will live, blab the Queen's Secret and things will get dramatic.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 13, 2011)

Chapter 117
Apparently volume 8's been fully scanned and uploaded


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2011)

just took this up two days ago and worked my way till end of vol 8. I gotta say it's a lot more captivating story than I expected. I am rly confused now at end of vol 8 though - I can't read japanese and compare to the original but the translation is getting ... well, "weird" would be being extremely kind about it - tbh I feel it's degrading into a totall mess, specially at the end with the attack on yuki and what sanin's sis is talkin. shame rly cause for me this is much about the plot and the psyche of the characters (oh well and those seductive big boobed vamps like vera, too ) .. are the translations for vol 9 and 10 any better? and how come nobody else seems to be translating this? I can understand it might be somewhat niche due to the loli elements (which I found to be far less bothersome than I feared, knowing mina's true form helps a lot ) but there were decent translations before so why did it suddenly get soo bad? shame rly -.-


----------



## Random Member (Sep 13, 2011)

Check out the downloads Lightysnake posted. I believe they're scans from the official English translations. The scan quality isn't the best but the translation is certainly better than the Lust group.


----------



## haegar (Sep 13, 2011)

oh my. my amount of sleep for tonight was reduced from 7 to 3 hours. but hey I'm done with vol10. splendid read. and with that gnight, brief as it may be


----------



## haegar (Sep 14, 2011)

sooo. having enjoyed stuff as long as it lasted: anybody any clue when vol11 might be available? it really got interesting there at the end of vol10 

also: the hentai the author has been doing...is it loli? or am I in luck and it is more along the lines of vera and mina's true form  ?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice little update there, got to love those old wolves.  

But Rozemann sure dropped the ball, 1 month and nothing was gained?   But now Mina's showing up in her adult form, which means the clock is now ticking for Akira to track her down and save the day.

I have to be honest, the plot with Ivanovic being Rasputin and dropping what he was doing for Anastaia Romanov was like it was thrown together at the last minute.   Then him coming back to attack the Fake one last time. 

Then there is that mysterious guy who saved Mina, who had an outline like Akira.   Makes me wonder if that was one of Akira's dead friends or perhaps that was Mina's father that was sort of elaborated on during the Ivanovic conversation.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 14, 2011)

Volume 11 is slated for a release in January if that helps, guys


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2011)

hmm i must have missed a few chapters 

wow it really picked up after vol 8 

didn't realize the last 2 volumes were so intense

now wants more


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was rly suprised Mina let herself be captured again - the whole chaps with her crawlin out of the garbage dumps and backalleys to end up at that human woman and her kid were nicely done I thought, but that "incidentally" that pimp happenend to be a vampire and also "immediately" made the connection from "woman wants blood pack" to "she might harbor mina" felt a bit farfetched and too constructed. It was nice he got his due in such a bloody way - but rly, that was devious plot - I was thinking "now she can restore herself and somehow get back into action" - and then those guys sacked her again just like that (though of course she had no choice, she couldnt sacrifice the humans) - and well, I guess once that woman gets over her shock she will somehow come around and try to help her by getting in touch with the good guys - she might have heard Akira's name after all. But the worst is poor Yuki - omg I'm so afraid for her - she already was fucked over badly by Angel - but now... OUCH

 - though gotta say I am torn on this - this is what separates this one from other vampire stories and makes it so good - it's dark and ugly and dirty, hookin up with them vamps gets you into trouble and you quickly end up being dead or a bloody mess - BUT DAMN  it's Yuki  - I mean, she ain't in the same league as Veratos and the queens awakend form  but I rly rly fell in love with her boobs - so somebody PLEAAAASE save her


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2011)

We're already losing some context of the main story since you needed to have read the gaiden to fully understand one of Mina's failsafe thingies in the Bund's invasion arc and whatever.

Meh, either i read it all in one go or i don't.


----------



## haegar (Oct 7, 2011)

well, gonna take a look and hope for the best regarding the translation ... thx for posting

edit: and read it. there is indeed not much point taking this chap by chap if the later ones take more time... anyways, good clean, and for the most part as far as I can tell ok translation actually. Overall, it's less obviously "off" than other stuff they did. There are some vocabulary issues I suspect (like on the bus on first page it sez "welcome to vampire bund inspection tour" ... I guess "sightseeing" would be in order here...) but other than that there wasnt too much I could spot. Story picks up ... well not entirely original... but it might yet go somewhere I guess


----------



## Muk (Oct 25, 2011)

soooo there are no new chapters? 

or volume release


----------



## haegar (Oct 26, 2011)

Muk said:


> soooo there are no new chapters?
> 
> or volume release






Lightysnake said:


> Volume 11 is slated for a release in January if that helps, guys




suckz, desu ne?!


----------



## haegar (Jan 25, 2012)

so it seems vol 11 has been on sale in the states since early this month as amazon suggests? anybody read it? how is it? first edition for uk is dated 5 weeks later (13th feb) btw but seems it's available for shipping...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2012)

did they ever release anything beyond ch 49?


----------



## haegar (Oct 2, 2012)

just noticed ch 60 of vol 11 got released ealier this month by U-Prod ...

well actually that was like some time ago, not this month, ergh, anyways, anybody knows if anybody else workin on this stil?


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2013)

it did? got links to it? i remember some of it xD


----------

